# Building a portable Wheelie bin bar



## Aus.Morgo (20/3/17)

Hi all,

I'm looking to build a wheelie bin portable bar and I'm looking for a little advice from those who have done the same.

I plan to have 4 kegs in the bin for a 4 tap system up top.

Will 5m of 5mm ID hose from the keg to the tap work well for flow control and no foaming at the tap?
I'd like to use this hose as it seems to get good reviews.
http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=828

Will this hose also be good for CO2 line?

Will the 5mm ID work with this gas line splitter?
http://kegking.com.au/co2-cylinders/4-output-4-way-gas-line-manifold-splitter-with-check-valves-882.html


Has anyone use the flooded font from kegking?
This one in particular
http://kegking.com.au/keg-couplers-and-keg-disconnects/font-modular.html


With cleaning the kegs for the first time, do they need to be passivated? Can anyone recommend some good cleaners for them?


Any other tips or tricks?

Cheers all


----------



## pirateagenda (22/3/17)

I built one over xmas. I would suggest to put your taps on the front, that way you can have all of your beer lines submerged in the ice/slush mix to keep them cold and stop foaming. 4 kegs just fit in a large wheelie bin and is very heavy to move once full of ice. Consider putting some eps foam or some kind of insulation in the airspace above the keg and lids and have a way to seal the lid to stop cold air escaping. We had a foam camping matt taped around the outside and another one wrapped around the inside.

Over xmas/new years with temps well into the 30s we topped up the bin with salted ice every 2 days and had nice cold beer until the kegs ran dry. the tip is to never let anything get warm, and water with ice floating in it is normally very cold anyway so no need to drain it all out all of the time.


----------

